# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Tác hại khi nữ giới lười thay quần lót hàng ngày

## vip-yte

Cấu trúc vùng kín ở phụ nữ khó vệ sinh và là nơi dễ bị vi khuẩn tấn công hơn rất nhiều nếu không biết cách vệ sinh. Việc vệ sinh và đảm bảo cho vùng kín sạch sẽ là cách tốt nhất để phòng tránh các bệnh phụ khoa ở phụ nữ. Quần lót là đồ vật tiếp xúc nhiều nhất với cô bé, hãy chắc rằng mình thay quần lót thường xuyên để giảm thiểu tối đa những nguyên nhân viêm nhiễm từ đồ vật này gây ra. Sau đây là một số tác hại khi nữ giới “lười” thay quần lót thường xuyên để bạn thấy mức độ nguy hiểm của việc này gây nên.

Ngứa ngáy "cô bé"

Mồ hôi ra mỗi ngày cùng với khuẩn ẩn chứa bên ở đó sẽ làm bạn có cảm giác khó chịu, bẩn và ngứa ngáy, thậm chí xuất hiện thể gây ra trạng thái nấm trên da

Phát ban

Làn da của bạn sẽ bị kích ứng bởi các loại khuẩn khi để quần lót quá lâu mà không vệ sinh sạch sẽ. Chất thải cơ thể sẽ tích tụ ở đó, cực kì nguy hại.

Chấy, rận

Vệ sinh không đủ, mặc đồ lót không sạch cũng thấy thể dẫn đến tang nguy cơ gây bệnh ‘rận mu’. Đó là lý do bạn vị vậy vệ sinh chỗ kín và quần chíp mỗi ngày.



Mùi hôi

Bất cứ bộ phân nào trên cơ thể nếu không được vệ sinh sạch sẽ, sẽ gây nên mùi hôi và tạo môi trường thuận lợi cho khuẩn sinh bệnh sinh sôi.

Viêm

Độ ẩm trong "cô bé" sẽ tăng lên, làm bệnh và viêm đường sinh dục, tiết niệu nếu như bạn không thay đồ lót thường ngày. một vài loại bệnh đường tình dục, nhiễm trùng âm đạo, viem am dao cap, nấm âm đạo cũng từ đây mà ra.

Từ những mối nguy hiểm kể trên, bạn nữ hãy chắc rằng mình vệ sinh cô bé và thay đồ lót hàng ngày để hạn chế những viêm nhiễm không mong muốn cho cô bé nhé.

----------

